# The other Chili Cheese Dogs



## Alsta (Feb 24, 2022)

Ok, So there was a post just put up about chili cheese corn dogs, and it make me think of this.....


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## ofelles (Feb 24, 2022)

LOL   In this house, that would be right up there with any other version.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 24, 2022)

Classic!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2022)

Oh boy! Lol!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

Look mom...no beans!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 24, 2022)

Dad joke 101… I’m totally using it.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 24, 2022)

Hahahaha good one


Keith


----------

